
Music affects my productivity: A developer's story - giorgosera
https://maestros.io/how-music-affects-my-productivity
======
smoyer
Great article ... it articulates the four categories of tasks very well. I've
found podcasts and audio books are the same as music with lyrics - I can
listen to them during the Trivial and Physical Exercise categories but not
during the Requires Concentration and Reading categories.

Curiously, if I'm concentrating or reading, I don't hear the content at all
(though it can distract me). Friends report that they hear the podcast but
don't remember the task.

